# algal bloom?



## k8 (Feb 1, 2005)

i have many questions but i will ask one. I think i have a algal bloom. water is cloudy and greenish. i have 2 algae eaters (generic, i guess chinese) but they can't do anything about algae that seems to be amidst the water itself. i have a new tank -6 weeks old, cycling seems to be over. i am hesitant to add chemicals because of the tanks newness. if i do nothing will it go away? if i turn the lights off how much wil my plants suffer?

ps. what is a fish flake?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

There are a cpl of threads about fish flakes on the forum.  Just search for them.

As for the greenwater you have, its caused by excess nutrients in the watercolumn combined with high lighting.  What are your tank specs?
Fishload
Lighting (type and wpg)
Plant types and how many
Filtration
Substrate
Fertilizer dosing and schedule
Fish
Tank size
NH3, NO2, NO3, PO4, PH, GH, and KH readings
CO2?
Edit:

And is the tank sitting by a window getting direct sunlight?


----------



## madmatrixz3000 (Feb 3, 2005)

I have the same problem and this is the action I am taking.


 Vacume your gravel & do a 50% water change
 Add solutions if needed for normal water change
 Cut the lights for a whole day
 Slowly work lights to 7-8 hours a day


----------



## k8 (Feb 1, 2005)

hi thank you
45 gallon

aquaclear 70 filter

substrate range from sand to gravel to large gravel to rocks

fishload:  2 silver dollars (i know they eat plants), 12 tiny neons, 1 rainbowfish, i molly , 2 algae  eaters, 1 new chameleon shrimp

lighting: high intensity compact flourescent 96 watt (so approx. 2wpg)

plants:  2 amazon swords, 1 mondo sword, 2 giant hairgrass (being eaten) 1 dwarf hairgrass, 1 frill/foxtail, 1 cabomba, 1 clover, 1 unidentified rhizome, 2 banana, 1 hornwort (or bacopa), 1 florida crypt, 1 java fern, 2 unidentified plants.....(some stores I don't think id their plants correctly^)

i have fertilized twice in 6 weeks because of the newness of the tank

i have no co2, and i have taken no nitrogen, phosphate, etc. readings

ammonia= 0, nitrite= 0= nitrate 7ppm, ph 7.2, temp 78F

i did a 25% water change three days ago, the neons and shrimp are quite new, greenwater occurred afterward

thank you for your help

no not near sunlight


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

If possible, take a water smaple to your lfs. Most test for free. No way to be sure but I'm guessing your NO3 to PO4 ratio is bad (you're shooting for 23:1). Also testing PH and KH will give you your Co2 levels. This should be 20-30ppm. Greenwater will go away with regular waterchanges to remove excess nutrients and strong plant growth. Very common in newly setup planted tanks.


----------



## k8 (Feb 1, 2005)

thanks for all your help


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Glad we could help.


----------



## midiamin (Feb 16, 2005)

Simple solution! If you have green water, UV lighting will solve the problem.

Have no fear, the Plantman cometh......................


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

UV lighting will solve the results, not the problem. Fix the problem and the green water will not come back.


----------



## midiamin (Feb 16, 2005)

UV will take care of the results and prevent the problem in the future. Considering that the problem was a result of mismanagement it is wise to seek a highly effective way of maintaining a balanced aquarium. Included with all the other suggestions that have been discussed there will not be a problem anymore. Who has a chip?


Have no fear, The Plantman cometh........................................


----------



## midiamin (Feb 16, 2005)

UV will take care of the results and prevent the problem in the future. Considering that the problem was a result of mismanagement it is wise to seek a highly effective way of maintaining a balanced aquarium. Included with all the other suggestions that have been discussed there will not be a problem anymore. Who has a chip?


Have no fear, The Plantman cometh........................................


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Is there a more effective way of balancing an aquarium than proper lighting, nutrients and CO2? Why spend the extra money (and UV exquipment cost quite a bit) when you don't have to? That money could be spent on a cannister filter or pressurized co2 setup. Either way you'll get more use of them than a uv light. And you won't have to dump in extra csm+b to make up for the micros you just nuked. No chip here, just a nuturalist.


----------

